# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Në Itali

## Albmaster

Benvenuti a tutti i residenti in Italia!
potete condividere le vostre esperienze del bel paese in ogni suo preggio e difetto!
Buon Proseguimento

----------


## broken_smile

'sera  :buzeqeshje:  notizie in tempo reale: milano ne keto caste po permbytet nga bresheri  :perqeshje:  macja ime ka frike dhe eshte fshehur poshte krevatit, edhe une po i bej shoqeri nderkohe qe po shkruaj ketu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kleadoni

> Benvenuti a tutti i residenti in Italia!
> potete condividere le vostre esperienze del bel paese in ogni suo preggio e difetto!
> Buon Proseguimento


Meno male che ho la residenza... visto che non dai il benvenuto anche ai domiciliati  :perqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Meno male che ho la residenza... visto che non dai il benvenuto anche ai domiciliati


shtojme edhe ata irregolari jemi qe jemi  :perqeshje: 

ps.ky titulli keshtu 'in italia' me kujton ate kengen e fabri fibres...

----------


## kleadoni

> shtojme edhe ata irregolari jemi qe jemi


hahaha, po besoj se pikerisht kete nenkuptonte ai, dmth qe ti jap benvenuton vetem atyre qe jane me letra te rregullta. 

Po eshte shqiptar apo italjan ky Albmaster?

----------


## broken_smile

> hahaha, po besoj se pikerisht kete nenkuptonte ai, dmth qe ti jap benvenuton vetem atyre qe jane me letra te rregullta. 
> 
> Po eshte shqiptar apo italjan ky Albmaster?


Albmasterin e kemi sottosegretarion e Silvios, prandaj flet ne menyre kaq formale.

----------


## kleadoni

> Albmasterin e kemi sottosegretarion e Silvios, prandaj flet ne menyre kaq formale.


Aha! Epo le te flasi si te doje... ne shqiptaret qe nuk jemi sottosegretari te askujt jemi te afte ti shkruajme per cdo lloj gjeje  :perqeshje: 

Te pershendes me kengen qe citove

----------


## broken_smile

grazie grazie  :buzeqeshje:  aman sa me vjen per te qesh te ajo pjesa ku thote 'macchiavelli e foscolo...in italia', megjithese shumica e gjerave qe tregon kenga jane te verteta...

ndersa une pershendes Albmaster me: toto cutugno - l'italiano vero  :perqeshje: 

ps. per ata qe jetojne ne milano ju kujtoj qe sonte ka koncert ne piazza duomo. duke shpresuar qe te pushoje ky shiu...

----------


## donna76

> grazie grazie  aman sa me vjen per te qesh te ajo pjesa ku thote 'macchiavelli e foscolo...in italia', megjithese shumica e gjerave qe tregon kenga jane te verteta...
> 
> ndersa une pershendes Albmaster me: toto cutugno - l'italiano vero 
> 
> ps. per ata qe jetojne ne milano ju kujtoj qe sonte ka koncert ne piazza duomo. duke shpresuar qe te pushoje ky shiu...


degjova qe eshte dhe EMA me MODA'? 

bella serata do jet se s'ben, ishallah e heqin ate ienen e Moratit.
Ciao Broken

----------


## saura

> Benvenuti a tutti i residenti in Italia!
> potete condividere le vostre esperienze del bel paese in ogni suo preggio e difetto!
> Buon Proseguimento


Fieri je bo me pashaport italione lol


bravo patrioti murator ...

----------


## saura



----------


## broken_smile

> degjova qe eshte dhe EMA me MODA'? 
> 
> bella serata do jet se s'ben, ishallah e heqin ate ienen e Moratit.
> Ciao Broken


ciao donna  :buzeqeshje:  è stata una bella serata si... per ema me modà nuk e di, se une isha atje kur spektakli kishte gati dy ore qe kishte filluar. pashe daniele silvestri, giuliano palma e ca comici te tjere, nuk arrita te shikoja elio e le storie tese! piazza u mbush plot e perplot me njerez e shyqyr qe pushoi shiu nga fundi...

ciao ragazzi. auguro a tutti voi una bellissima giornata piena di sorrisi  :Lulja3: 

dhe ju pershendes me nje kenge te battiato qe per mua eshte nje nder me te bukurat te muzikes italiane...

http://<iframe class="restrain" titl...="0"></iframe>

----------


## Bamba

Kjo gjuha e re italo-shqiptaret ka dal e lezetshme fare!  :pa dhembe: 

Ca boni, si ja kaloni ju makaronangrenes?  :perqeshje: 

E bot lejen e banimit per te shkrujt te kjo tema?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Albmaster

> Fieri je bo me pashaport italione lol
> 
> 
> bravo patrioti murator ...
> 
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/639997...4_maggio_2011/


saura non so perché ogni volta che lei apre bocca a me viene da ridere...  :buzeqeshje:  lei crede di essere spiritosa...invece è solo ridicola  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## saura

> saura non so perché ogni volta che lei apre bocca a me viene da ridere...  lei crede di essere spiritosa...invece è solo ridicola )


Po te shkruaj shqip nuk di a do me marresh vesh ,se tani qe ke mesuar italisht mund ta kesh harruar lol
Mua nuk me plas shume per vleresimin e kungujve qe kan marre gardhin perpjete lol
e mos me dergo me mesazhe private ne italisht 
tr@p
kur e ben veten te tallen te tjeret priti...


doktorri i pamukut u ofendove ?
nuk e kisha llafin per ty murator'' 
lexo posht vidios thote 35 vjet murator ...
çdo pune eshte nder ...
dhe ky muratori eshte aq i talentuar 
sa ti nuk e arrin dot 
edhe sikur te kesh  10 laura ...

----------


## Albmaster

dovrebbero darle l'oscar della volgarità a lei signora  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## iktuus

_Ma te sei una testa di cazzo.La mia è un impressione personale.
Eshte nje forum ku mund te ndahet iden ne gjuhen qe na perket   dhe jo me bo ate qe nuk je. Kam 10 vjet ne itali, me ka rene rasti te takoj personazhe si ty...  je si ato qe takoj  ne traget kur per te jetuar  ha dhe ***  ndersa ne aparenc  te bezdis era e *****._

----------


## Albmaster

> _Ma te sei una testa di cazzo.La mia è un impressione personale.
> Eshte nje forum ku mund te ndahet iden ne gjuhen qe na perket   dhe jo me bo ate qe nuk je. Kam 10 vjet ne itali, me ka rene rasti te takoj personazhe si ty...  je si ato qe takoj  ne traget kur per te jetuar  ha dhe ***  ndersa ne aparenc  te bezdis era e *****._


La testa di cazzo thojani dikujt tjeter dhe dhe *** qe ke shkruar kujdes se te ngec ne gryke zoteri i nderuar. Nuk jemi ketu per te gjykuar tizio e caio por per te ndare eksperiecat e atyre personave qe jetojne ne itali.
Nese ju bezdis te shkruani ne gjuhe te huaj atehere mos u bej pjese e temes dhe mos i hidhni benzine zjarrit.
cke pare ti neper tragete eshte problemi juaj. (Me vjen keq qe paskeni pare NIGHTMARE) 
terhiqini fjalet e shkruara dhe shifni rrugen ti dhe miqte si puna jote i nderuar !!

----------


## saura

> _Ma te sei una testa di cazzo.La mia è un impressione personale.
> Eshte nje forum ku mund te ndahet iden ne gjuhen qe na perket   dhe jo me bo ate qe nuk je. Kam 10 vjet ne itali, me ka rene rasti te takoj personazhe si ty...  je si ato qe takoj  ne traget kur per te jetuar  ha dhe ***  ndersa ne aparenc  te bezdis era e *****._


O IKtuus lene se ky ka hik per lesh me vakt ,te dhuro dhe trandafilin e buzqeshjes nga mbrapa kur ja fut mufkave ...
mua dhe ne mp me kishte shkrujt italisht lol


Ps .vulgari i sateve ****  :buzeqeshje: 
he se te kam dhuruar buzeqeshje dhe une lol do kopjoj edukaten tende aristokrate  :perqeshje:

----------


## skender76

Ju lutem, mos perdorni ket lloj fjalori se na nxorrt bojen.....D

Po deshet, kapuni per flokesh..... :ngerdheshje:

----------

